# Caring for a Senior



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

My Dusty is 11 years old. Several years ago a vet commented on his hips, so I know this will be a challenge. Things have turned so quickly. Several weeks ago, he was limping on what seemed his shoulder. The vet gave us a short supply of rimadyl and he was back in days. The other night, we took a walk - not as long as we usually do - there was a little wrestling, but nothing rough. The next morning he was holding up his back leg. Again with just two doses of rimadyl (one yesterday and one this morning) he is back putting weight on the leg. He's not completely back to normal, but I see progress.

At age 11, surgeries aren't really in the cards or the budget. Just wanting advice on how best to keep him comfortable. 

I realize exercise will continue to be important, but gentle walks are more in the cards for him. No running or jumping. What about swimming? 

I've got him on glucosamine, and the vet said we'll evaluate whether we need to provide rimadyl on a long-term basis.

I'm new at this stage of life for a dog and just need some info. It's difficult because he still wants to run crazy after a ball!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

One of my goldens at the Bridge took Rimadyl but had an allergic reaction to it. I have heard others here mention other meds with less side effects. Metacam? Hopefully someone else will answer.

Swimming would be great in warm water. if you have hydrotherapy there I'm sure that woyld be wonderful if vet recommends it and you can afford it. It's pricey here.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

In the South the weather is pretty much always "warm". I have a pond just down the street. Today, it is VERY Warm. It's going to be 97! I think we'll stay inside the AC 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

About a year or so ago, our rottweiller, who is between 8-10 years olds, started having trouble getting up and appeared to be favoring his back legs. We had been giving him glucosamine for over a year. A vet tech recommended we try a natural anti-inflammatory called Duralactin. Within a week, Rott'n was getting up and down much better. He is still doing very well, even to the point my DH was joking about cutting him back on the Duralactin because he was acting so much like a puppy and being rambunctious (sp?) and even taking it himself for his shoulder. It is an over-the-counter and I get it from entirelypets.net.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so sorry Dusty is having problems with his legs/shoulders. Metacam works great for senior dogs with osteoarthritis. It also can be used for long term use, but only if he has healthy liver and kidney. It's pricey as well. As in any other NSAIDs, the frequent side effects are GI related (upset stomach, nausea, etc). But I know many dogs have done really well. You said you put him on glucosamine too. Cosequin is the best glucosamine supplement you can get for your dogs (and don't buy from the vet...they sell at 3x or more!) I've used other brands but when I made a switch to Cosequin, the change was very noticeable. 

Like Debles, I highly recommend hydrotherapy. It's very very pricey but it's worth it. If you have a beach/lake access, that's a good exercise too. The goal is to keep him active without causing a lot of pain and stress at his joints. Once he becomes immobile, the joints will start to degenerate and it only gets worse from there. So the pain management is very important otherwise, Dusty won't want to move much. Good luck and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny was on Metacam for arthritis and it worked well for her (she was on it for about 3 years before we lost her at 15). Holly - now 14 - was on Rimadyl, but due to gastric problems - not all due to rimadyl, i stopped it and put her onto Devils Claw which also has glucosamine added. It can have side effects similar to what rimadyl or other NSAIDS ie stomach problems etc but they are not supposed to be as bad. Holly is at the same level health wise as she was on the Rimadyl, and having discussed it with my vet we have agreed to keep her on this for the time being. She is stiff getting up first thing in the morning, but usually gentle rubbing her back legs and she is off. Hydrotherapy will help, but i think it should be warm water and remember to dry Dusty off afterwards. We don't lead walk Holly anymore on pavements as she tends to drag her feet but she does still enjoy going over the field everyday - she sets the pace and distance, and to be honest she goes the same distance as our pup just slower. Sometimes painkillers can have a "negative effect" in so far as they mask the pain and therefore the dog thinks it can do more than is wise and will suffer for it. Don't get me wrong i am not saying that a dog should be in pain.

Hope this helps and hugs for Dusty


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

My older guys are both on Metacam. In fact Campbell(13) has mild kidney insufficiency (doesn't concentrate urine quite as much as he shoud...but blood levels are all OK)and is still OK on Metacam...kidney's are remaining stable. Cam 's main problems with the Metecam, long term use are intestinal. That's only started recently and we're keeping it under control with Aloe Vera Gel(in his food and once more a day in broth) plus digestive enzymes. 

Bailey has been on it for twelve months, since two consecutive, not very successful surgeries on one knee, which is now quite arthritic...and he's doing just fine on it.

Cam and Bailey both get three monthly blood work, neither so, far have kidney or liver changes.

Here's another thread about it form just recently.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=40149


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden is allergic to rimadyl!.It doesn't mean that all dogs are or will be but be aware of it!.
As for the hips,keep yr dog nearly underweight!.It will help tremendously and if he likes swimming,it will be amazing for his hips cos it's so gentle!.L


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> My golden is allergic to rimadyl!.It doesn't mean that all dogs are or will be but be aware of it!.
> As for the hips,keep yr dog nearly underweight!.It will help tremendously and if he likes swimming,it will be amazing for his hips cos it's so gentle!.L


Ditto that. Quiz can't take Rimadyl either. 

A good glucosamine supplement is a wonderful thing. I have clients who swear by Liquid Health brand K9 Glucosamine. Swimming and shedding *any* excess weight. Walks, etc. are fine, you probably just want to keep rough housing to a minimum, as he'll "pay" for it later.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

In addition to what everyone else mentioned we use (have used) the following with some success:
1. Fish Oil Supplements with Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids. This helps with inflammation (and also provides a great coat and skin and helps with allergies). My own internist told me this week that researchers are finding fish oils also help children with ADD and behavioral outbursts....so we are giving more to our high-energy younger Golden in hopes it calms him a bit as well. Too soon to tell if it is working! According to this MD every one of us should be taking fish oil supplements for our health. 
2. MSM. We use treats with MSM and also MSM tablets.
3. Adequin Injections. I'm not sure if this is still recommended but we gave injections ourselves to one of our Goldens starting at age 12. Your vet can do them if you are nervous about giving the injections. I was at first, but a vet tech helped me through my fears.
4. A nice comfortable bed. There are a lot of orthopedic beds on the market and we went through a few. We also spent a lot of money on a magnet bed, supposedly to help the arthritic dogs. I'm not sure if it helped and our youngest Golden, now 4, tore it up as a puppy.
5. If you have an animal acupuncturist available and can afford it (it is pricey) try it--it works great! Our first one was a conventional acupuncture vet without the "odd" stuff. Our second one is more eastern centered and combines it with herbs, B-12 injections, chiropracty and massage. The B-12 injections seem to help. We stopped the herbs because they contained deer antler and our regular vet had a fit about the herbal market not being regulated and deer antler from a deer infected with wasting disease could be used. 
6. Try canine massage. There is a lady who has a video about it called the Tellington Touch.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Max's reaction to rimadyl was chewing all the hair off his front legs and developed sores. We couldn't figure out what the allergy was at first (Our vet was an idiot) took him off Rimadyl and he cleared up fine.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's what we use:

Cosamin DS - 2 a day (one breakfast, one dinner)

Ester C - 1500 - 2000 mgs a day (START WITH 500 mgs, in a week go to 1000, in a week up to 1500 and then try to go to 2000. If the dog gets diarrhea at the higher dose, back down to the previous dose)

Vit E - 2 a day one breakfast one dinner

3 Dog Gone Pain a day - www.doggonepain.com It's amazing and really works Watch the video

However don't buy it there........we buy ours here because it's half the price: http://www.nexstepnutrition.com/doggoparejoa.html?gclid=CJLnufSD8JQCFQikHgod3AdiqA

Oh...and don't waste your money on the Dog Pain Away...It does NOT work.

I have a 12.5 yr old Golden, a 11.5 yr old Golden, a 10 yr old Newf...all on this regimen. None ever need Rimadyl or any prescription meds. But, rarely I give one or the other an Ascriptin if they're achy that day. Ascriptin is buffered (with Maalox) aspirin. I'll only give for a couple of days at bedtime if necessary.

We also give liquid Salmon Oil daily.......to boost the immune system. And feed regular Adult Canidae All Life Stages. No diet/senior food. They need the protein in regular adult food.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Know Nutra Joint really helped our old golden. Buck ha arthritis in his hips and spine--his spine had actually humped up and curved to the side a little. i used 1/2 scoop a day in his food and in 2 1/2 monnths there was a difference. hubby was so impressed he started taking the pill version for his back. Buck got thatplus 2 Osteo-biFlex, 1000mg fish oil, 400 whatever of Vitamin E (a must with fish oil) and an EsterC each day. He also got a cranberry capsul each day for his kidneys and a low dosage (175 mg) milk thistle for his liver each day. if you have a dog on one of the NSAIDs, --which can cause a lot oflivrdamage--the milk thistle, higher dosage is a good thing.*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Sadie she was 10 was lame on her front shoulder and nothing would help i took her to hydro and it was like magic the next day she was not lame i used to take her once a week and she was never lame again.
I now have Charlie who has back leg problems and she went to hydro done her the world of good and i also give her Devils claw it really has helped her


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I too had a situation with Rimadyl...Charlotte became very sick, projectile vomitting and awful diarrhea. Metacam we used her last few weeks with success but I was so worried about renal failure, especially at her age of almost 14. It did make her more comfortable.
Activity wise, swimming was always her favorite and swimming continued to be what made her the most comfortable.
I also massaged her often.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also have Charlie on Metacam, but he only get's it as needed, also used K9 Glucosamine.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Here's what we use:
> 
> Cosamin DS - 2 a day (one breakfast, one dinner)
> 
> ...


I've pretty much adopted Ardeagold's regimen with Cody. I use the Pain Free for his glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement instead of the Cosamin. However, the DOG GONE PAIN is what has made such a huge difference !!!!! It really does the trick ..


----------

